# Made me a kebc cover



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

I made it with some diamond plate aluminum we had at the shop and used the bottom piece of the actuator now i just need some matching bolts
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/attachment.php?
attachmentid=7250&stc=1&d=1309210024


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty good idea. clean the edges up some & get your matching bolts you mentioned & it will be looking pretty slick! :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I like it...Good job


----------

